# Bianchi Tangent



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Purchased a second hand Bianchi Tangent and have been trying to find out information on this model. Have not come across much on the Internet, other than people in the same position as me. Looks to be set up as a touring bike. It's a 7 speed triple with full Suntour XC, including hubs, Araya VX 400 wheels, and cantilever brakes. Tubes are Superset II Tange Cro Mo Double Butted and Prestige CR-MO Double Butted. 

Any information greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

Thought I would update the post myself, given I was able to find out a bit more information. Jim Langley (www.jimlangley.blogspot.com) told me that based on the bike components this model would have been manufactured around 1988 or 1989, back when Sky Yeager was product manager for Bianchi USA and big into cyclocross. He mentioned that Sky was quite proud of getting Bianchi to make cross bikes. This information was confirmed to me in an e-mail from Sky Yeager.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Looks like a cool bike. Sky Yeager has come up with lots of cool bikes.


----------



## GrumpyOldFart (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been riding a Celeste one since '89.

Excellent bike. Prone to chainsuck unless carefully adjusted though.

Please excuse me for asking, but I would be quite interested to know what you paid for it.


----------



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

$149 including helmet and a few tools.


----------



## GrumpyOldFart (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! That was a fantastic deal! 

Imagine a largely hand built lugged steel frame, built out of brand name tubing in this day and age for only $149. 

A Bianchi, no less!

Ya done good LK!


----------



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, it was a great find. Any photos of yours to share?


----------



## GrumpyOldFart (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have any pics at the moment!

I'll make one and post it when I get a chance (more like..when I get the ambition -- have to charge the digicam battery, 
and figure out how to post pics, etc.).

I just looked, and I still have the original care and maintenance book though!

I'll include that in the pic when I make it.


----------



## britneywhite (Sep 21, 2010)

*What would this bike value at to a collector of vintage bikes?*

I currently ride a Bianchi Tangent that I absolutely adore. However, I have recently run into a rough patch and need to sell a few of my bikes. I am having trouble finding what this bike would value at? I bought it a year ago off of an old friend for almost nothing. I'va attached a picture of it. Since this photo I have changed the seat and adjusted the bars. Does anyone have any ideas or input?


----------



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

What size is the frame and what components are on the bike?


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Looks like the same components shown on "LakewoodKiwi"'s bike. You can clearly see the odd but functional Suntour XC shifters.


----------

